# I am puzzled...



## BluesDave (6 Jan 2012)

puzzled perplexed and ponderant am I.

On this fourm there must be close to 5,000 cyclists, all members. They must be from every corner of every town, city, county & village in Britain.
The general consensus seems to be that cycling is better when done with other people so why I wonder is there not a part of the forum solely dedicated to finding a cycling buddy for days out, touring or anything. Informal Rides and Events just doesn't quite cut the mustard with this one I'm afraid.

Has anyone ever tried to cut mustard is now the other thing lurching off the sides of my brain


----------



## benb (6 Jan 2012)

Good idea. I guess you could use the member map to find people in the general area and PM them.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2012)

Well, there are over 18,000 members now, so I'd guess that would mean _at least_ 15,000 cyclists ...

What is wrong with just starting a thread with the title _"Riding partner wanted, Morden, Surrey area"?_


----------



## HLaB (6 Jan 2012)

We also have a forum rides section.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2012)

It's what the informal rides section is for and it works quite well. 
As Colin says just put a shout out.

Member Mr Preston did it for Sunday Morning Riders in London and it has kept going over the past couple of years. And in that time it has helped CC'ers meet other CC'ers from all over London for rides. It's quite common to get the number of riders in double figures.

And Morden is no real cycling distance from Hyde Park Corner.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2012)

I got a cycling buddies sticky put up on bikeradar ( http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40052&t=12736730 ). Though it was set up primarily for newcomers to commuting, and I did it as a completely editable google doc so other contributors could add names and columns, maybe something similar could be set up here and linked to a thread in Informal Rides for a wider range of riding.

Let me know on this thread whether anybody thinks something similar would be useful and I'll mock one up and link it.

EDIT: though it may be that it offers few advantages over the current informal rides set up.


----------



## Bicycle (6 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Well, there are over 18,000 members now, so I'd guess that would mean _at least_ 15,000 cyclists ...
> 
> What is wrong with just starting a thread with the title _"Riding partner wanted, Morden, Surrey area"?_


 
In theory not a bad idea. But I don't live in Morden. It just wouldn't work.


----------



## xxmimixx (6 Jan 2012)

I think that the truth is that we make each other believe that we are better than we really are, thus dont meet to avoid crushing our pride


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2012)

wheres modern and what is this buddy lark , does that mean i would have to talk to another human being without using a mobile phone or computer ?


----------



## Peteaud (6 Jan 2012)

I would want to go out with a group, due to them hurting their necks looking back all the time to see where the hell i was


----------



## ttcycle (6 Jan 2012)

iirc - I think there was a post in informal rides.

Is it still the case that Hyde Park corner is too far in? I might be mixing you up with someone else but I think there was someone looking for a riding buddy but wanted trails and simple off road routes?

There's a load of us near you..just depends on what your requirements are.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2012)

[QUOTE 1670541, member: 1314"]Morden is about 7,8 miles from HPC I reckon. Morden is just south of South Wimbledon.[/quote]



Yep, very easy to get to HPC from there.


----------



## Norm (6 Jan 2012)

DavidDecorator said:


> ... so why I wonder is there not a part of the forum solely dedicated to finding a cycling buddy for days out, touring or anything.


Because it would need 15,000 entries to cover everone.

Or you could use the map.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2012)

DavidDecorator said:


> puzzled perplexed and ponderant am I.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried to cut mustard is now the other thing lurching off the sides of my brain


 
Easy to do. The cut is cleaner if you make the cut at the head of the tube, not partway down what is outside the tube.


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> I think that the truth is that we make each other believe that we are better than we really are, thus dont meet to avoid crushing our pride


 
Perhaps that had something to do with the three rides I've been on being sparsely attended, Excellent though they were.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (7 Jan 2012)

well I'm always up for riding with new partners down here in west sussex...so if anybody wants to join me on my loops then just let me know...


----------



## Shaun (7 Jan 2012)

The new software offers the ability to add prefixes to threads, which I eventually plan to put into practice on the rides forum for regional tagging - but until then, just make sure you mention the area in the start of your thread title and if you don't get a lot of takers straight away, just occasionally bump the thread to see if it generates more interest.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Milo (7 Jan 2012)

I tried to organize a meet round my way noone seemed bothered. Although I have met a couple of folk from here. That was a few years ago now mind.


----------



## xxmimixx (7 Jan 2012)

Admin said:


> The new software offers the ability to add prefixes to threads, which I eventually plan to put into practice on the rides forum for regional tagging - but until then, just make sure you mention the area in the start of your thread title and if you don't get a lot of takers straight away, just occasionally bump the thread to see if it generates more interest.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


 

Can you set your own location? Rather than the software picking it up for you? I rather give a general idea of my location rather than the exact street location


----------



## Norm (7 Jan 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> Can you set your own location? Rather than the software picking it up for you? I rather give a general idea of my location rather than the exact street location


Unless you put in your street location, the software wouldn't have anywhere to pick it up from.


----------



## BluesDave (9 Jan 2012)

Norm said:


> Unless you put in your street location, the software wouldn't have anywhere to pick it up from.


 
Does that explain why I appear to be somewhere in the middle of America on the map rather than Morden in Surrey, England, Near Wimbledon which is where I actually am?
Aha I've just given my location haven't I which means that I may find the cycling buddy.
Heres the link to my ad which got no replies... http://london.craigslist.co.uk/stp/2784141062.html
Perhaps that's because I was looking for a lady cycling buddy a creature that is few and far between round here. Only because Tricia got married and moved to Canada, although TBH we hadn't been on a bike ride together for a while but had remained friends.
So a female mate who likes cycling and would hold an intelligent conversation with me on any subject and enjoy a pint on a visit to somewhere interesting, nope I think I'm going to have to build one of those myself.


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Jan 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> I think that the truth is that we make each other believe that we are better than we really are, thus dont meet to avoid crushing our pride


Or vice versa, many on here I believe don't think they are good enough to do a forum ride, yes there are those who are just starting out who will not be ready yet to ride with others, but for the majority a forum ride is a great experience.
I'm just about to run my 4th forum ride and I've been on several others and no one is laughing at anyone else or making them look slow, it's about being social, helping, and giving / getting advice.
I think you are right though that some on here talk themselves up a bit and they are not the ones likely to come on a forum ride. There is a bit of a dearth of lady riders and I believe much of this is down to confidence and fear of being too slow, not having the right gear/look/bike.
My advice to David is take the plunge, nothing to lose and much to gain, if he were closer I would say come and try my Rutland rides as there is always at least one female present.
More people need to register themselves on the map, approximate location is fine.


----------



## Shaun (9 Jan 2012)

If you're thinking about joining a forum ride, stop thinking about it and go for it!!! 

At worst you'll simply not enjoy the experience - okay, fine, at least you tried - well done for giving it a go.

BUT ... I expect most will really enjoy it and you'll find that you ride further, enjoy the company (and make new friends), and feel less knackered at the end than you usually do.

The social element of riding with a group really does do a great job of distracting you from the fitness you're gaining too, and far from being shouted at for falling behind, I've often had people hang back and encourage me - especially on hills, I hate hills ... 

Give it a go ... you might find you like it ... a lot ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## xxmimixx (9 Jan 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Or vice versa, many on here I believe don't think they are good enough to do a forum ride, yes there are those who are just starting out who will not be ready yet to ride with others, but for the majority a forum ride is a great experience.
> I'm just about to run my 4th forum ride and I've been on several others and no one is laughing at anyone else or making them look slow, it's about being social, helping, and giving / getting advice.
> I think you are right though that some on here talk themselves up a bit and they are not the ones likely to come on a forum ride. There is a bit of a dearth of lady riders and I believe much of this is down to confidence and fear of being too slow, not having the right gear/look/bike.
> My advice to David is take the plunge, nothing to lose and much to gain, if he were closer I would say come and try my Rutland rides as there is always at least one female present.
> More people need to register themselves on the map, approximate location is fine.


 

I was just being silly but I can vouch for what you are saying. I always find it a little 'intimidating' meeting up with other people and being really self conscious of holding people up or ruining their day out by lagging behind. But in all cases it's just all in my mind and everyone couldnt be more helpful and supportive.

So if you are in doubt go for it. I wish I lived in a more 'active' area to do members group rides more often, so if you do have a chance dont miss out!


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Or vice versa, many on here I believe don't think they are good enough to do a forum ride, yes there are those who are just starting out who will not be ready yet to ride with others, but for the majority a forum ride is a great experience.
> I'm just about to run my 4th forum ride and I've been on several others and no one is laughing at anyone else or making them look slow, it's about being social, helping, and giving / getting advice.
> I think you are right though that some on here talk themselves up a bit and they are not the ones likely to come on a forum ride. There is a bit of a dearth of lady riders and I believe much of this is down to confidence and fear of being too slow, not having the right gear/look/bike.
> My advice to David is take the plunge, nothing to lose and much to gain, if he were closer I would say come and try my Rutland rides as there is always at least one female present.
> More people need to register themselves on the map, approximate location is fine.


 
I've done three forum rides and they have been excellent, I'm watching the thread on the next Rutland ride, unfortunately for me its planned for a Sunday, getting over there for the start by train on a Sunday is almost impossible.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jan 2012)

I think that if anybody were to send a pm or an e-mail to a ride organiser, then the organiser would get back to them and go through the 'am I fast/hard/smart enough?' question. Having said that I think that ride organisers (I'm thinking of myself) might take a another look at the way we present the rides and think through how accessible they appear to be...


----------



## pubrunner (9 Jan 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> Or vice versa, many on here I believe don't think they are good enough to do a forum ride, yes there are those who are just starting out who will not be ready yet to ride with others, but for the majority a forum ride is a great experience.
> I'm just about to run my 4th forum ride and I've been on several others and no one is laughing at anyone else or making them look slow, it's about being social, helping, and giving / getting advice.


 
+ 1

I've been on only two rides and they were both great.

ColinJ's ride from Settle was the first that I did and I thoroughly enjoyed it. The pace was fine and not overly quick . . . . . . . which was great !!! It gave me time to appreciate the wonderful scenery. And if some of the riders were less quick up the hills, it really didn't matter - more time to take in the views. At the end of the ride, we got back to Settle at about 8.30pm - & I didn't get back to Shropshire until a few hours later. If we'd had a shorter pub stop and less time at the cafe and also 'cracked on' a bit, we could have been hours quicker. But to what end ? I'd have seen less and would have had less time to actually chat to the other riders.

As totallyfixed has mentioned, no-one laughs at anyone or makes them look slow; it really* is* about being social. Oh yes, I didn't notice any 'bike snobbery' - the only bike that I can remember from the rides that I've done, is evilclive's awesome Cannondale tandem.


----------



## pubrunner (9 Jan 2012)

xxmimixx said:


> So if you are in doubt go for it. I wish I lived in a more 'active' area to do members group rides more often,


 
Me too ! I had to travel a fair way for the rides that I did . . . . . . . worth it, though !



xxmimixx said:


> So if you are in doubt go for it.. . . . . . . if you do have a chance dont miss out!


 
Yes, go for it !


----------



## pubrunner (9 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Having said that I think that ride organisers (I'm thinking of myself) might take a another look at the way we present the rides and think through how accessible they appear to be...


 
I've not done one of Dell's rides, but I can thoroughly recommend anything organised by ColinJ. The 'tone' of the ride, is very much a reflection of the organiser; Colin's rides are accessible to all. There is no 'show', no fuss, no 'racing', no drama . . . . . . . but no detail missed, and inept newbies (such as myself  ), are made very welcome by all.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2012)

Oh shucks ... 

I am actually pretty unfit at the moment and most people on my hilly rides have to wait quite a long time for me on the hills - I don't look like my avatar these days - as one or two CCers have pointed out! That picture is about 4 or 5 years old and I was much fitter then so I remember waiting for slower riders in my time. 

I make sure that everyone knows that the pace will be slow so they don't get frustrated. I also think it is reassuring for slow riders to know that I am slow. Steve H and potsy started off last year at least as slow as me but it was a pleasure to watch them getting fitter every time I rode with them. Unfortunately. I didn't make the same progress ... 

Arch came along on one of my hilly rides and I don't think she'd mind me saying that she found it quite hard, but I know she enjoyed it because she booked herself onto a hilly local audax soon afterwards! I gave her a little gentle encouragement to ride a bit faster on the last few miles because I'd calculated that if we went 1 mph faster, she would catch her train to York and if not she'd have to hang about for an hour to catch the next one. We got to the station with minutes to spare! 

I think that forum rides are the icing on the CycleChat cake - _come and try a slice!_


----------



## ttcycle (10 Jan 2012)

David, you're in a very active part of the country for cycle rides. Cc ones as well as others. If people haven't responded to your ad, why not respond to some posts here. 

Btw, there are female cyclists and both men and women come out on London rides. Try a Sunday London ride, there are many rides that crop up and dell's Friday night rides. You're spoilt for choice, instead if waiting for something to come to you check out what's happening in the informal rides section. You might not get a riding buddy on the one to one sense but you'll come across a group of cyclists who will welcome you.

If you're wary about getting to start points, they may be someone near you who could meet you part way and cycle with you to the start. If you're not sure of the pace etc, post up on the thread and ask. 

Maybe it's unfair of me but your craiglist ad wasn't clear...are you looking for a potential partner to go on dates by bike hence your specific request for a woman or are you wanting to meet new friends etc on bikes as surely whether they're male or female doesn't matter? Come out on some rides, make some friends and see how you go

It's got to start from you putting your toes in the water and giving it a try.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2012)

pubrunner said:


> + 1
> no-one laughs at anyone or makes them look slow; it really* is* about being social. Oh yes, I didn't notice any 'bike snobbery' -


 
This ^ applies on all the CC rides I have been on and those ride that I have organised myself.
They are very social, friendly cycle rides. A mechanical? People muck in to help out and get things moving again. A slower rider? then the ride slows for them. Struggling? then people will rally round help gee them along. Snobbery? The only snobbery on a ride I have seen is me continually harping on to Martint235 about the awful filthy state of his bike.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Snobbery? The only snobbery on a ride I have seen is me continually harping on to Martint235 about the awful filthy state of his bike.


I wouldn't call it snobbery, more an appreciation of the beauty of a well-maintained bicycle, but I know that the noises coming off my bodged-together singlespeed bike were doing _totallyfixed's_ head in on one of my Meriden rides last year! They would me too, but I am a bit hard of hearing now so I don't notice those noises as much as I used to ... 

People do muck in to help out with repairs, but I think that riders should turn out on safe, reliable bikes and carry spares and tools. If something unexpected happens - fine - between us, we'll usually sort it out. If not, hopefully there is an 'exit strategy' which doesn't involve an expensive 30 mile taxi journey or waiting 3 hours for a harassed loved one to turn up with a lift home!


----------



## BluesDave (11 Jan 2012)

No I am not looking to go on dates. Everyone should have a balance of male and female friends. So a woman to go cycling with will balance out all my male friends who don't. Also if I want to visit places of interest then female company is better for that in my experience. Dates cost double, friends pay their way. Also I'd prefer just one cycling buddy as opposed to a whole club. It might seem strange to some but that's just the kinda guy I am.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2012)

DavidDecorator said:


> Also I'd prefer just one cycling buddy as opposed to a whole club. It might seem strange to some but that's just the kinda guy I am.


The trouble with having just one cycling buddy is that you haven't got _any_ cycling buddies when that one is on holiday/ill/doing something else! I used to do half my rides solo and half with one friend but then he emigrated so I was back to being Billy No-mates.

I find that forum rides are good for motivating me to get out when I otherwise might not bother. Sunny days are easy to ride on solo, but when the weather is a bit grim it is helpful to have other people to ride with.


----------



## ttcycle (11 Jan 2012)

Fair enough reading that as a female, it wasn't entirely clear.

There's not much else to suggest I suppose.


----------



## ttcycle (11 Jan 2012)

...Except- come on a ride with a group and meet up with people separately after if you prefer that - it'll be the start to getting on the bike with others, if you don't fancy that then there's not much left to say.


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Jan 2012)

As tt says, plus there is no good reason [and I have said this before on another thread] why more of us don't do forum rides. Over 18,000 members, though it would be interesting to see the female:male ratios, maybe some kind of demographic breakdown split further into regions. Seeing as you have very little to do Shaun how about that as something to play with?


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Jan 2012)

It's good to have a number of cycling buddies. I'd be stuffed if I only ever rode with ttcycles, frinstance, as it'd be about twice a year. It's good when we do meet up though.
Same goes for Tdr1nka, Waffles, Hilldogger and all the rest off here I've ridden with from time to time.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> As tt says, plus there is no good reason [and I have said this before on another thread] why more of us don't do forum rides. Over 18,000 members, though it would be interesting to see the female:male ratios, maybe some kind of demographic breakdown split further into regions. Seeing as you have very little to do Shaun how about that as something to play with?


 
Not everybody states their gender and/or location so there is no way for Shaun to do that, though I'd be interested to know too.

I reckon that the male:female ratio here is about 10:1, maybe higher. I don't have any definitive proof and I know that forum riders might not be a representative sample, but out of about 80-odd members who have come on my forum rides, only about 5 have been female, plus another 4 or 5 female partners of members.

I tell you what - that would make a good thread. I'll start one in the CC & Informal Rides and Events forum. I don't think that it is realistic to ask the entire membership what gender they are, so I'll ask everyone who has organised forum rides to 'guesstimate' the ratio on their rides over the years.


----------



## BluesDave (12 Jan 2012)

Well when I ride to work of a morning or back I see the bikes that people ride. Treks, Specialised etc. Lightweight alloy frames, tyres like razorbades, 57 gears and fancy handlebars are some of the features. My mountain bike is 14 years old. I've always been very happy with it and I don't want to change it also I've just spent a fair bit on new parts for it so that I get another 14 years out of it. It and therefore I might not go as fast as other bikes and riders on the club runs, in fact we won't holding things up. Also other people might not get why I don't want a newer bike and I don't really want to explain that that bike has got me through an awful lot. Secondly I see no point in buying a new bike as mine works well and is not an invitation to steal. It doesn't have slick tyres as I prefer the grip of trod on wet roads. Neither do I see any point in removing the mudguards I've had put on. The racer is circa 1982 and whilst the drop handlebars are a bit narrow for my liking and I find the position of the brakes difficult the same applies.

I did want to have one cycling buddy for rides about once a month work and weather permitting as I am so used to riding solo it's all I've ever done. Only tandems are made for two.


----------



## HLaB (12 Jan 2012)

OT, tread is actually less grippy on wet roads than slicks, because less of the tyre is in contact with the ground but the main thing is that enjoy your ride


----------

